# Parking for Dover Castle



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Any suggestions for convenient parking whilst in Dover to visit the castle?

regards

Geoff


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Geoff

We took our Starblazer into the Castle's carpark and there was loads of space.

Jan


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

hi Jan

thanks for that, when we were looking to do that 2 years ago, I'm sure it said cars only.

Will give it a go

thanks

Geoff


----------

